# Sugar rush Breakfast W/Qivew



## africanmeat (Sep 18, 2011)

This morning I woke up with a need for something sweet

got  frozen black cherries ,eggs, challah ,milk,sugar,nutmeg,vanilla essence ( Challah is sweet bread )

made a mix of 2 eggs  1/2 cup milk vanilla essence,nutmeg and 2 Tbs of sugar.








in a saucepan i mix the cherries with a 1/2 cup water 1/2 cup sugar and i boiled it till Thickened  







dipped  the sliced challah in the egg mix and fired in a frying pan with a drop of oil







and now to the hard work of the morning

Bone appetite



















Thanks for joining me for breakfast


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW!  That looks great!!!  I knew I should have ate something before I came onto the site!!!!


----------



## hmcm (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow!  That looks beautiful!  It's time for breakfast here in California!  I don't think I will have something so elaborate though.  Got a long list of "to-do's" today.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW!  That looks great!!!  I knew I should have ate something before I came onto the site!!!!


 Thanks. you right i have a Sammie before going in to this site




hmcm said:


> Wow!  That looks beautiful!  It's time for breakfast here in California!  I don't think I will have something so elaborate though.  Got a long list of "to-do's" today.  Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 19, 2011)

You're killin me Ahron, that had to be delicious, and as always great quality Q-view.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 19, 2011)

Ummm Ummmm Goood!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> You're killin me Ahron, that had to be delicious, and as always great quality Q-view.


Thanks DanMcg .yes it was




TJohnson said:


> Ummm Ummmm Goood!
> 
> Todd


 Thanks Todd


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW... Thats what I call comfort food!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2011)

I could use a plate of that right now. Great job Ahron


----------



## tiki guy (Sep 20, 2011)

[h1]*YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIE *[/h1]


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG !!!!

That shouldn't even be legal---Especially the BearView !!!!!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 21, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> WOW... Thats what I call comfort food!


  Yup it was good thanks




Scarbelly said:


> I could use a plate of that right now. Great job Ahron




    Thanks Gary i will PM you a plate next time




Tiki Guy said:


> [h1]*YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIE *[/h1]




   Thanks




Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!!!
> 
> That shouldn't even be legal---Especially the BearView !!!!!
> 
> Bear


 Thanks Bear i am glad you like it


----------



## sqwib (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm back for 2nds, 

sorry that looks so good I had to come back!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks delicious!!

But if that is breakfast...where is the bacon??

  Craig


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

Now your talking !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 21, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> I'm back for 2nds,
> 
> sorry that looks so good I had to come back!


   It is OK every body came for 2nds we run out of cherries   in few minutes




fpnmf said:


> That looks delicious!!
> 
> But if that is breakfast...where is the bacon??
> 
> Craig


 Thanks  craig  we don't eat sweet and bacon




Roller said:


> Now your talking !!!!!!!!!!!


  Thanks


----------



## boykjo (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry I missed this one........... looks great ahron.........hard work my arss..........................


----------



## michael ark (Sep 21, 2011)

as always.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 22, 2011)

boykjo said:


> sorry I missed this one........... looks great ahron.........hard work my arss..........................


   Thanks. it is hard work keeping them from my plate




michael ark said:


> as always.


   Thanks


----------



## addtotaste (Sep 23, 2011)

I missed out on the french toast but the rest of the eggy mixture was turned into pancakes and the cherry sauce was so good with the pancakes, and the the sponge cake and on it's own (my mom ate it like soup)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2011)

Man, I'm hungry now!

Another great one Ahron!


----------



## jak757 (Sep 23, 2011)

Outstanding!  I know if 9when) I show this to my daughter, I'll be making it for breakfast on the weekend!

Great post Ahron!


----------

